
Chrome Multitask Mode - plainOldText
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/multitask.html
======
scotty79
Settlers on Amiga used two mice for multiplayer. It was awesome.

Plugging additional mouse should give you additional cursor. Or better yet
just putting another wireless mouse near given computer should give you that.

Also when you Cut something to clipboard with a mouse it should be stored
inside you mouse so you can move it to another machine just by carrying mouse
with you.

Could you turn your phone in such mouse?

Harder challenge: Why multiple computers with multiple monitors can't just
merge in one common space shared and split as their users see fit?

------
TwistedWeasel
Sometimes it seems like Google puts more effort into it's April Fools jokes
than it's real products

------
Strallus
This video is a lot like something you would see on The Onion.

 _Edit:_ I'm an idiot.

------
megamark16
Oh, great, it's that time of year again. The day when it's pretty much useless
to even try using the Internet. I'll see you guys on Monday...

------
tsm
It's worth pointing out that this is actually possible with X.org.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-Pointer_X>

~~~
pranjalv123
This is especially useful if you're on a laptop, especially a ThinkPad with
the pointing stick. If you're doing something like Photoshop, it's nice to
have one pointer near the tools and another near the work surface - it makes
switching tools much faster (especially if you don't know the keyboard
shortcuts that well.)

------
MJR
I like how when running the demo when you mouseout of the browser and back in
it adds even more cursors. Rinse and repeat for even more!

~~~
saurik
(Go back and play with it even longer: give it a good 30-60 seconds.)

------
Andrex
Part of me wishes this were real. Make it happen, extension authors!

------
kaddar
There are plenty of realistic applications for this! For example, controlling
the reticle vs aim of a fps character, selecting units easily in an rts,
selecting spells while looking around in an mmo, simulating multitouch,
simulating button clicks to reduce cts symptoms ( so one hand draws, the other
hand decides if you Re drawing and to what intensity by moving in and out of
an intensity circle. )

------
lifthrasiir
I read it Chrome Mutalisk Mode at a distance for a moment. At least it mutates
the cursor.

------
icki
<http://youtu.be/UiLSiqyDf4Y?t=53s> is that James Dyson on the left?

~~~
jaylevitt
Looks a lot like him, but my totally amateur 1am opinion is no:

* I can't find any photos of Dyson with hair that long

* The jawline/skin folding doesn't look like Dyson's

* He doesn't look out of place next to two actors, and nearly all non-actors do.

------
spicyj
Make sure to click the blue button.

~~~
sunnynagra
Even after clicking it, make sure to stay on the page for awhile, it gets more
interesting.

------
ryan-allen
They got me! I was like, what the hell they can't be serious. Pretty good :)

------
sgentle
That guy has one hell of a mixed Australian-American accent. Reminds me a
little of Des Bishop's mad Irish-American brogue:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFE_G1i-d90>

Do all the Aussies in the valley end up sounding like that?

~~~
gmurphy
When I moved to the bay area, I noticed that fellow Australians who had been
here for more than three years sounded weirdly sort-of-American, and thought
"good thing I'm going back in two years!"

I'm still here six and a half years later. I'm the guy in the video.

~~~
sgentle
Hah, yeah, for Australians the US seems like something between hacker mecca
and inescapable black hole.

Nice video. :)

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Now I'm curious, do (or why do) Australians seem to like Australia better?
Coming from a family of immigrants and being one myself I love to hear stories
of what country works better for certain people and why.

------
underwater
Don't cross the streams!

------
nextstep
Is this a joke? I'm not trolling, I just don't get it.

~~~
wlesieutre
April Fool's day, they're just being silly

~~~
nextstep
God I'm dumb. Thanks.

------
william8th
What a joke. Obviously an April fool prank.

------
airbai
Happy First April to everyone!

------
ypcx
Happy First April to everyone!

------
CChristie
Is Google working anything of interest anymore?

